# Hit the deck, a newbie!



## sammiwhiskers2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

hey welcome! do you own any horses/owned any? if yes do you have pics?


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

what does it means babyback?


----------



## Bucko (Dec 3, 2006)

sammiwhiskers2k6 said:


> hey welcome! do you own any horses/owned any? if yes do you have pics?


Thanks! Yes I do, a 6 year-old QH gelding. Unfortunately, I don't have any pictures on my comp right now, once I do, I'll post them.  



child in time said:


> what does it means babyback?


Oh, it was just a joke.  Babyback ribs are a kind of meat, nothing to do with horses whatsoever.


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

You mean you eat that?








Or you ride that :lol:


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

It's sort of like an expression in the US, child in time. It isn't a type of horse


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

I know that I'm yust kiddin'. I know british english better than american english...so ....


----------

